# Homemade repair stand



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

First off Im broke!
Secondly Im married so even if I had any dough-she'd make me cough it up!
So..... with that in mind
Do you folks have any ideas on making my own repair stand on the cheap???
Divorce is not an option nor is working more to get more $s.
I know that I can get them for $60 on sale and have looked at Ebay. 
But, I want to make one & dont have a clue.
Thanks


----------



## rshank3499 (Oct 20, 2004)

newhollowpointer said:


> First off Im broke!
> Secondly Im married so even if I had any dough-she'd make me cough it up!
> So..... with that in mind
> Do you folks have any ideas on making my own repair stand on the cheap???
> ...


make your wife into a stand. eventually she'll get tired and buy you one


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

newhollowpointer said:


> First off Im broke!
> Secondly Im married so even if I had any dough-she'd make me cough it up!
> So..... with that in mind
> Do you folks have any ideas on making my own repair stand on the cheap???
> ...


I built a stand from 1 inch copper tubing I had left over from a plumbing job. The design was very similar to a Park PCS-4. Instead of a clamp, I just made a U shaped platform that I could rotate to my bike's top tube angle and just hang a bike from it. I wrapped the platform in an old tube to keep things from sliding around. I eventually bought a "real" stand because, without a clamp, it would require rebalancing if I removed a wheel and my bike would swing quite a bit while working on it. I still use it as a bike washing station though. I'd guess the material cost would have come to about $50 so it isn't super cheap but hopefully this will give you some ideas.


----------



## Dr Death (Dec 12, 2004)

newhollowpointer said:


> First off Im broke!
> Secondly Im married so even if I had any dough-she'd make me cough it up!
> So..... with that in mind
> Do you folks have any ideas on making my own repair stand on the cheap???
> ...


2003 ih hp rider her, with 7.7 on order. I have designed and sell Repair stands. i have wall mount and bench mount, for 49 and 59. I have some ready for production and need to make some any way. I sell them on ebay (none liste now) I usually keep one set on at all time. I have had a hard drive crash and need to take other pictures.

let me know if your interested and i will knock one out for you.
---
Bench Mount Repair Stand

R4 (ride, reck, repair repeat)

Designed by a biker for biking.

It Works!

I needed a stand that would meet my needs. It was stupid to pay $200 or even $100. I would rather spend the money on parts and beer! But, I wouldn't compromise strength or features.

Don't waste your money!

Don't PARK you bike. R4 it!

Industrial strength 
Mounts to work bench. 
Hold bike securely in any position 
Clamp to any tube 
Bottom Bracket worthy 
Swing away design. 
One handed quick clamping 
Non-marring clamps
If it on you bike I've broke it and fixed it with this.

ride, reck, repair repeat

Clean - Tune - Store

If you have special need I have special solutions, e-mail for special requests.

Compare and save

Pure metal!

----

This is a prototyp long term test subject. it is available for purchase but special ordered. It is on the outside of my house for cleaning. been there for 2 years.


----------



## Dr Death (Dec 12, 2004)

*Homemade repair stand with hollowpoint*

took picture of my hp in my homemade repair stand. This bike was built here. soon will be the 7.7

ride on!


----------



## Dr Death (Dec 12, 2004)

Dr Death said:


> took picture of my hp in my homemade repair stand. This bike was built here. soon will be the 7.7
> 
> ride on!


 note the windrock sticker. boo ya!


----------



## dlwilson42 (Nov 17, 2004)

*you can do it, but*

I welded up one on a Sunday afternoon, mostly out of 1" EMT conduit (cheap), but with a steel water pipe as the main tube. I used a cheap visegrip, and welded on jaws made of 1" angle iron. I duct taped carpet onto the jaws so as not to scratch the bike. It even had a rotating top mount. Here's a picture, although you can't see the jaws too clearly. You can see I added reinforcing tubes to the base of the stand until it was stiff enough, and then I stopped.

It worked, and I used it for a couple months, but I eventually found a Minoura workstand for $79. It's the little things that make it so much better. Rubber lined jaws, a clamp that doesn't slip, a rotating top that doesn't slip, no sharp edges to cut me or scratch the bike.

Dave
www.davewilson.cc/Bike


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Dr Death said:


> 2003 ih hp rider her, with 7.7 on order. I have designed and sell Repair stands. i have wall mount and bench mount, for 49 and 59. I have some ready for production and need to make some any way. I sell them on ebay (none liste now) I usually keep one set on at all time. I have had a hard drive crash and need to take other pictures.
> 
> This is a prototyp long term test subject. it is available for purchase but special ordered. It is on the outside of my house for cleaning. been there for 2 years.


Hey, I have been looking at your stands. I like the design and all but I think you are charging too much for them. When a whole stand can be bought for about $50, like the Ultimate repair stand, charging $39 for one that doesn't even rotate is a bit much. I think you would sell a lot more if they were in the $20 to $30 range. Materials probably only cost about $15 and then your labor into the project. Maybe you could offer just the clamps for a cheaper price or something.

Just a suggestion. I would have probably bought one before but I thought the price was a bit high. BTW - are those blocks made of rubber? Did you make them or have them made?

Thanks


----------



## gentesw (Aug 22, 2011)

*new member*

Hello all you bike lovers,
It's nice to be part of the forums. I love reading everybody's comments.... 
Anyway, there's nothing more exciting than spending a couple of hours with your bike on a summer day.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------

